# thymolated syrup



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*28Celuis, had a few bee beards*

I do not know your concentration ot thymol. But 82 degrees F should not make them hang out side.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*various concentrations, experimenting*

have tried,1/2. 3/4 and one gram per gallon, in my last tankfull mixed, thymol failed to dissolve properly, had large crystals floating on top of syrup, not a good situation.......?Could be I failed to dissolve thymol in enought alcohol and temperatures are cooling down here,syrup is getting thicker.Anyone know if this THYMOL increases mite drop verses natural mite drop?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

irwin harlton said:


> Could be I failed to dissolve thymol in enought alcohol


Irwin, that could be, try useing the highest amount ( % ) of alcohol to help dissolve. Good luck.
Keith


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Irwin, that could be, try useing the highest amount ( % ) of alcohol to help dissolve. Good luck.
> Keith


I use 190 proof vodka as a solvent and have had no problems with thymol recrystallizing.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

another study showing thymols good effects on nosema

Apidologie 39 (2008) 436-445
DOI: 10.1051/apido:2008022
Screening of natural compounds for the control of nosema disease in honeybees (Apis mellifera)
Lara Maistrello1, Marco Lodesani2, Cecilia Costa2, Francesco Leonardi1, Giovanna Marani1, Mauro Caldon3, Franco Mutinelli3 and Anna Granato3

1 Dipartimento di Scienze Agrarie e degli Alimenti, Università di Modena e Reggio Emilia, via G. Amendola 2, Area San Lazzaro - Pad. Besta, 

42100 Reggio Emilia, Italy
2 Consiglio per la Ricerca e la sperimentazione in Agricoltura, Unità di Ricerca di Apicoltura e Bachicoltura (CRA-API, ex Istituto 

Nazionale di Apicoltura), via di Saliceto 80, 40128 Bologna, Italy
3 Istituto Zooprofilattico Sperimentale delle Venezie, viale dell'Università, 10, 35020 Legnaro (Padova), Italy

Received 16 July 2007 - Revised 18 January 2008 - Accepted 4 March 2008 - Published online 25 June 2008

Abstract - The potential of some natural compounds (thymol, vetiver essential oil, lysozyme, resveratrol) for the control of nosema infection 

in honeybees was evaluated. A first trial aimed at screening substances, in candy preparations, on the basis of their toxicity to honeybees 

and bees' dietary preferences. None of the tested substances showed an increased bee mortality or decreased bee preference, and were 

therefore considered suitable for further testing. In the second trial the effects of the natural compounds on nosema diseased honeybees were 

evaluated: bees were individually dosed with nosema spores and fed candies prepared with the screened substances. The results showed that 

bees fed with thymol and resveratrol candies had significantly lower infection rates, and bees supplied with resveratrol prepared candy also 

lived significantly longer. We suggest that thymol and resveratrol could be useful in alternative strategies for the control of nosema 

disease.

My winter loss decreased by 4% , which I would credit to thymolated syrup.

Anybody else seeing good things with thymol in syrup?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing concrete, good or bad, but there is no longer any black mold in the feeder pails. I believe Randy Oliver has discussed the .44 mMoles suggested concentration level that I use.(Just so the feed will not mold, of course(wink) I also remember another study from Australia with thymolated syrup .


Roland


----------

